# Have you ever been unhappy with a recording?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Have you ever been unhappy with a recording? or you just bought a recording and was not exactly what you expected and you are such dissapointed, you even regret to have bought this recording and therefore have waisted your money. What do you do in such situations?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

You can give it away, sell it, try to get more out of it on repeated listening, or just throw it away. No matter what, try to learn from the experience.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> You can give it away, sell it, try to get more out of it on repeated listening, or just throw it away. No matter what, try to learn from the experience.


Amen. Libraries will usually take them.

I'd say that at least 10% of my purchases fall into this category.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I no longer buy recordings from which I've never heard the samples first. It's not a guarantee that one won't end up with a dud, but it usually helps... It's possible to tell the recorded sound quality and get something of an idea of the mood and quality of performance. But duds are instructive because they help one discover the positive qualities that one is looking for in a recording that works. In that sense, there are no duds as far as learning experiences are concerned and it's all part of the adventure of discovery... Someone mentioned libraries. Goodwill or secondhand shops can also be good places to dispose of the unwanted if there's a small chance of selling them successfully secondhand. If no sound samples are available, it can be helpful to read up on the published reviews for any recording. Good luck!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I tend to avoid buying Deutsche Grammophon recordings. My experience with them is that they are hit or miss with regards to recording quality. The tend to use too many mics (IMO) which causes the image to be too diffuse. I've also heard Deutsche Grammophon recordings where the soloist sounds really huge and forward in relation to the orchestra.

For the most part though, I don't mind taking chances on buying recordings of unknown composers or pieces. Some of my favorite recordings are a result of taking a chance on something unknown.

Although, I have the advantage of having brick and mortar stores that buy used recordings, so I am usually gambling with a possible loss of about 30%. Not too bad of a risk for so many great recordings in my collection.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been unhappy with many recordings over the years but never with HIP recordings. Concerning pianists, I've been most unhappy with Perahia, Lupu and whoever is recording for Nimbus and ASV. I'm not much into conductors, but Marriner has been a regular downer; stay clear of that guy unless it's a Mozart serenade or divertimento. Violinists can be problematic when they turn to vibrato heaven; same with vocal soloists.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Always been unhappy with anything by Harnoncourt, Jansons and Gardiner.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I usually buy from Amazon. If there is a technical error in mastering or a defect of manufacture, I can always return it.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Leave them for repeated listening, or many repeated listenings. Often it's a mood thing, or something else, but sometimes they go from 'meh' to 'wow-where-were-my-ears-earlier-it's-fantastic'


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have many CDs recommended by professional critics that I've played only once.

I have learned which critics are in synch with my own musical tastes and hence, least likely to disappoint me. I simply ignore the rest.

Whenever possible, audition a CD before purchasing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> Have you ever been unhappy with a recording? or you just bought a recording and was not exactly what you expected and you are such dissapointed, you even regret to have bought this recording and therefore have waisted your money. What do you do in such situations?


The whole Jascha Heifetz box was a bit of a let down but that's the way it goes. 
( it's sold now)


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Pugg said:


> The whole Jascha Heifetz box was a bit of a let down but that's the way it goes.
> ( it's sold now)


And for what reason? 
Sound?
Performance?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> And for what reason?
> Sound?
> Performance?


Mostly sound, and discs hardly filled , looked and sounded like a very hasty job done thing.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I use to avoid historical recordings, since I never play them because of the poor sound.
For this reason I was dissapointed by some Toscanini recordings, for example.
Nevertheless, the Furtwangler Beethoven set was a revelation to me.
To be able to tolerate deception risks can be rewarding too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> I use to avoid historical recordings, since I never play them because of the poor sound.
> For this reason I was dissapointed by some Toscanini recordings, for example.
> Nevertheless, the Furtwangler Beethoven set was a revelation to me.
> To be able to tolerate deception risks can be rewarding too.


I have no problem with historical recording,as long as they do their best like the Mercury boxes for example.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I'd been enjoying the Chandos/Jarvi SACD series of Wagner Orchestral Works until I bought the 'Die Meistersinger' one. I never heard a modern recording sound so opaque and dismal, worse than a dim 1950s mono recording on a budget label. I sold it on eBay but not withiout a pang of guilt about the bloke who bought it.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Heliogabo said:


> I use to avoid historical recordings, since I never play them because of the poor sound.
> For this reason I was dissapointed by some Toscanini recordings, for example.
> Nevertheless, the Furtwangler Beethoven set was a revelation to me.
> To be able to tolerate deception risks can be rewarding too.


The secret to enjoying historical recordings is to go back in time and put oneself in the place of those first purchases of the records. They were delighted to own them and mentally filtered out the hiss and crackle and other defects. If you only ever listen to modern recordings you miss so much.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

One I bought as a teenager. Loved Tchaikovsky 1st piano Concerto so bought it by

Vladimir Ashkenazy
LSO
Conducted by Lorin Maazel

So disappointed. Very slow tempo throughout. Thought I made the right choice with Vladimir and LSO but obviously not!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Maazel is the problem in that equation.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I have no problem with historical recording,as long as they do their best like the Mercury boxes for example.


Mercury was a hifi stereo label. That isn't the same as 78 era historical recordings.

One tip for Toscanini. The problem isn't the quality of the recording, it's the venue they recorded in. The studio was too small. If you have an AVR that can add hall ambiences, it will make them a lot more listenable.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I bought the Zinman Beethoven cycle after years of hype and people saying I must hear it. It's hardly shabby but I was expecting something revelatory rather than a a simply 'decent' but unmemorable set. I still don't play it much. Compared to many others it's strictly 2nd tier. Perhaps it's due a re-appraisal but last time I played it (6 months ago) I ended up taking it off and putting Chailly's and Maag's cycles on, instead.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have purchased literally thousands of recordings that I was unhappy with. Gradually I sold them off. I have several hundred CD's I need to sell now but most of them are duplicates, not necessarily stuff I don't like.

But yeah, I've been disappointed or unable to get a long with lots of performances. I only keep things that resonate with me, unless it's part of a large box set I've bought.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Maurizio Pollini doing the Beethoven piano sonatas, especially op. 111. The only Pollini playing I enjoy is his Chopin.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> *I have purchased literally thousands of recordings that I was unhappy with*. Gradually I sold them off. I have several hundred CD's I need to sell now but most of them are duplicates, not necessarily stuff I don't like.
> 
> But yeah, I've been disappointed or unable to get a long with lots of performances. I only keep things that resonate with me, unless it's part of a large box set I've bought.


I feel your pain. I could give away 75% of my collection and wouldn't miss any of it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> I have purchased literally thousands of recordings that I was unhappy with. Gradually I sold them off. I have several hundred CD's I need to sell now but most of them are duplicates, not necessarily stuff I don't like.
> 
> But yeah, I've been disappointed or unable to get a long with lots of performances. I only keep things that resonate with me, unless it's part of a large box set I've bought.


That's why they stay on my shelf, saved me a few times with the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I usually put it on the shelf or in the closet. Because no matter how much I don't like it... there always comes the day in which that is exactly what I want.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Rachmaninov's Vespers, with the Finnish National Opera Chorus and Eric-Olof Söderström, issued by Naxos.
That was truly terrible, despite the nice price.


----------

